# Inspiration



## Frroat (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm curious to know what inspires you to make art, it could be a lot of things!

I get inspired to make art when I get to see other people's art, it instantly puts me in the mood to create. There's also a bit of competition in that as well... when I see something that looks good in my head I'm like, "I gotta do better!". Similarly I get inspired when I see the artwork of someone I really admire, like Blotch's artwork! But I'm also very inspired by some fantasy art painters like Ciruelo Cabral and Bob Eggleton.

Another thing that inspires me to make art is when I look at my older art... that stuff looks horrible! Here's a link to one of the first dragon drawings I made in 2006... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7607127/ 
This is in 2008... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6568682/
This is in 2011... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6568976/

I'm getting better all the time!

I get inspiration to draw when I take long walks while listening to music, I feel like I get better inspiration when the weather is warm and windy too. I also get a lot of inspiration when I'm laying down, usually on my bed, but it can also be outside. I also get inspiration taking showers!

So what inspires you to make art?


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 18, 2012)

I totally agree with you. I have just started to get into anthro art, well other art too, but mainly anthro(as you can probably tell by me being a nub here on the forum)
Anway I Just get this "I can do or draw anything better  than anyone!" feeling, i cant draw very good, at least compared to some peoples art i have seen(im gonna get there...hopefully. Right before i start to draw i either look at anthro art that i find on the interwebz, or my old art. And so far i have always been listening to music when drawing, havent drawn without it so far...Note to self: One time draw a basic anthro wolf in silence and compare it to one done with music. 
Also I think the reason i have come to like drawing is that after you have completed a drawing, you can say to yourself, your freind and your family, even the world that you drew that, no one else. Even if it cant compare in detail to some artistic geniuses out there, its yours and no one elses.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sometimes music. But I gotta say my friends give me more ideas. Not that they ask for particular things or try to get their own art from me, but just casual talk and drunken banter often brings things I respond with visualizing it and then getting inspired to do something similar.


----------



## soundfishtank (Mar 23, 2012)

Lately, I'm emotionally inspired. By people, or events (such as role play, or junctions in my life). Strife is always a great way to find a source, as we shine and become better in the face of adversity I feel. Without such, we would not truely know the good.

Right now working on a series inspired by Voodoo Chile (_Because when you hear it, you will feel no pain_)


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 23, 2012)

I get inspired by other art when it's gorgeous or displays a certain talent that I'd like to have. 
I also get inspired by listening to music (mostly fast music with a lot of drums) or movies and tv-shows, mostly heavy fantasy-stuff. C:


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Apr 1, 2012)

I got inspired by music msot of the time, I am sitting on my desk, and I put instrumental music, as the music flows so does my art ...something like that owo


----------



## Trunchbull (Apr 1, 2012)

Like others say, music is probably one of the best inspirations. a single line from it causes me to think of new things. the sound of a unique song also helps MAJORLY, like the first time i heard Katy Perry's E.T., Lady Gaga's Judas, and China's Calling all the Monsters. The sound of it is foreign/different to me, which really helps alot.

Also, things people say are good. Like something out of a movie that really strikes me as different. Martin Luther King jr is my favourite speaker, and listening to a few of his speeches will get the flow going.

one of the things i've found myself going to most to get ideas are compound words. one of those can really get a cool idea. Like 'firefly' or 'butterfly' (no stealing XD)! a fly made out of fire or butter


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking at other art mostly, or having jokes in mind. Sometimes just sitting down and thinking gives me ideas.


----------



## Jw (Apr 2, 2012)

Inspiration for me comes from putting media to paper anymore. I can occasionally feel something come to mind, and I'll doodle or thumbnail sketch the idea then expound on it later.


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Apr 2, 2012)

I get a lot of my urge to create art from seeing other's art. My ideas, however, just sort of pop into 
my head. Sometimes it's a character, other times a place, always with an attached emotion.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 9, 2012)

Music, first and foremost. Then stress can make me paint lovely (though often not lovely) things.


----------

